# English Fusee Pocket Watch Help With Maker Please



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all

just managed to buy 3 fusee pocket watches one of which is signed by c m nulty of ashby de la zouch.

i have the brittens clocks and watches and their makers book also a leicestershire clockmakers older pamflet style book and that maker appears in neither ?

i have also googled it with no results ?

any details would be appreciated


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Is it signed on the dial or the movement. If it's on the dial it might be the name of the jeweller who retailed it.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

AVO said:


> Is it signed on the dial or the movement. If it's on the dial it might be the name of the jeweller who retailed it.


its not on the dial on the movement


----------

